# cure from londons kings hospital uk



## oggle boogle (May 10, 2009)

All people from uk,at last the londons kings hospital 25 year experiment has found a break through for ibs google symprove its been on all tv shows in national papers as its curing people of ibs,



 just ordered mine,i read a story in local paper that its working miracles cured two people after 1 month google it !


----------



## Virgilaug (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm, skeptical because FBO doesn't seem to be exactly IBS, but im willing to give it a try.

How can I order this in Canada? I tried their main website and Amazon UK and they dont ship here


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone else used this product?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im ready to try it..what is the name of it? can I use it with the probiotics im currently taking?im not going off florastar for nothing...Im going to try and get some ..will let yall know what happens


----------

